# SHARK!



## nomowork (Sep 14, 2012)

I think this seller is a lawyer.............

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/boa/3270821919.html


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 14, 2012)

i think so. i think he is also trying to say that the boat is garbage.


----------



## Winddog (Sep 14, 2012)

What do you call 1,000 lawyers at the bottom of the sea?

A. A damn good start
b. A shameful act of pollution that the sea could quite possibly never recover from.






What's the difference between a lawyer and a mosquito?

One’s a blood sucking parasite, the other is a bug.


----------



## mtydg (Sep 15, 2012)

why don't sharks bite attorneys?

Professional courtesy!


----------



## peabody (Sep 15, 2012)

mtydg said:


> why don't sharks bite attorneys?
> 
> Professional courtesy!




lol...now that made me laugh...


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Sep 15, 2012)

Whats the difference between a dead lawyer lying in the road and a dead snake lying in the road?


There will be skid marks in front of the snake.


----------

